# What can I use for exfoliating?



## Galavanting Gifts (Nov 4, 2009)

I made a Goats milk m&p soap up and gave it to a friends daughter, I added Beeswax, New Zealand Honey and vitamin E oil into it, it worked so well on her skin they now want more but this time with some light exfolient in it. The only thing I have on hand is wheatgerm, Rolled oats, poppy seeds and lavender buds.

My concerns are:

Wheat germ and Rolled oats- will these cause a germ/contamination issue if soap is being stored or a bar is only being used every 2 days?

Would Poppy seeds be too abrasive?

I was thinking of the lavender but i'm not colouring the soap  and I didn't want any discolouration.

Any help would be appreciated, Thaaanks


----------



## pixybratt (Nov 4, 2009)

The Poppy seed should do great as long as it's not scrubbing the face, and I would really add just a small amount and see how it works for her. If it's good next time add more.


----------



## ohsoap (Nov 4, 2009)

ground oatmeal


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh pickles! I forgot to mention it was for her face she gets pimply skin, could I grind up the poppy seeds do you think?

ohsoap- would the ground oatmeal cause a bacteria issue?


----------



## pixybratt (Nov 4, 2009)

I would use the oatmeal as well for the face.

if it's ground real well it should be a nice genital defoliant. I've never have a problem with oats in my melt and pour soap I use it in the soap I keep in the kitchen for washing hands.


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks pixibratt I will get the soap started off today as I understand she is down to her last sliver of the soap lol.


----------



## llineb (Nov 5, 2009)

oatmeal!

sometimes i will use a small square plastic food saver and fill it with a melt and pour clear soap with honey.  i then add whole rolled oats and they will sink to the bottom.  once it has cooled i cut it into long pieces.  then i will grind some oats and melt some white base with honey.  i also add to this an all natural honey and almond oil.  i let it cool enough to form a thin skin on top then stir in the skin and add the ground oatmeal.  this way the oatmeal wont sink to the bottom and will be throughout the soap.  i then spray the cut up clear/oat pieces with alcohol and place in a loaf soap mold.  i pour the white soap over the embeds and let cool.  then i slice it and it makes a great exfoliating/gentle soap.

got this idea from the book melt and mold soap crafting.

lara


----------



## pixybratt (Nov 5, 2009)

Sounds divine Lara, and it looks very pretty!


----------

